# Please delete



## jessesmith888 (Jul 15, 2011)

Shouldn't have posted I guess


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Application forum is for apps you create, not apps others create.


----------



## Jezz_X (Mar 20, 2012)

and being one of the guys who did create it I really need too q say it's not for phones and tablets yet even though it runs on them but android based set top boxes


----------

